# Some Goose clips with the Go-Pro



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is a few clips from the 2012 Honker season. Picked up a camera half way through the year. Wish I would of had it for the early season but oh well. Enjoy, get your blood flowing a little for the upcoming season! :thumb:


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

What' do you put the go pro on? Tripod? What do you use to cover it?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I have it on a tri-pod that is about a ft tall at its max. I'll put a couple dekes around it and that is it as far as covering it. Some stubble of whatever you are hunting in also. Those things are so small that they don't need to be hidden that much. Better get one Snowman!


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

fieldgeneral said:


> I have it on a tri-pod that is about a ft tall at its max. I'll put a couple dekes around it and that is it as far as covering it. Some stubble of whatever you are hunting in also. Those things are so small that they don't need to be hidden that much. Better get one Snowman!


we all three have ikams actutally have 2 pretty solid 15minute videos of the last 2 springs. only hard part is that each gunner has a different view and you cant see the 10+ bird rainouts onlt the single shooter. pretty fun watching film and going 4/5 or 5/5 but then the next volley going 1/5. haha use a handheld recorder for late season honkers because generally a 3 bird limit with 2 or 3 guns isn't to difficult. ive thought about the go pro. i will add that to my list of "needs" :beer:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Won't be long now boys! :bop: :bop:


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

I have found that the stationary go pro footage turns out so much better then on your head or gun. I do about the same as the footage above. One camera is set up 20-30 yards back for flock shots and the othe one is place 3-5 yards behind the blinds. This allows for a few different angles and audio for editing. Neat tools to add to the bag. Keep sun and wind in mind when setting up, ive torched a number of hours of film with a sun glare in the lense


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Lets see some of the footage you have put together! Got a couple more cameras for the upcoming season so we can catch multiple angles. Looking forward to trying that out.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

What kind of tripod do you use, and where can i purchase one for my go pro?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

teamshakeandbake said:


> What kind of tripod do you use, and where can i purchase one for my go pro?


I bought my tri-pod from Best Buy. At its most compact it stands 6 inches tall and it extends up to 12 inches maximum. Just tall enough to do the job yet small enough to stay below the decoys.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is some clips I put up here earlier this summer, I'll give it a bump... enjoy, get the spirits going a little! :thumb:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Bump it back up, enjoy!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome, simply awesome. You must only field hunt.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

templey_41 said:


> Awesome, simply awesome. You must only field hunt.


 oke:

think thats another sarcastic poke....... apparently his video aggravates you to no end....


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

cool video :thumb: gets my heart pumpin :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Andrew Tysdal (Mar 31, 2013)

What do you use to edit your videos?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Andrew Tysdal said:


> What do you use to edit your videos?


I use the iMovie app on my Mac.


----------

